# How do you get ready for Thanksgiving



## letscook (Nov 20, 2012)

First extra clean my house, make sure bathrooms are well supplied with items,
Clean out the refridgerator, so that there is plenty of room. Bake pies, get the groceries, And containers (like gladware) to have on hand for leftovers and take home items.  
The day before, set the table, prepared food and get them ready to just pop in the oven, I purchased extra turkey parts and simmer them so I can make lots of gravey the day before, then when warming up the gravy the day of, I just add little of the dripping to the gravy and save the rest to make more gravy the next day instead. Always tasty. I get out all the serving tools and platters etc.  In the morning pop the turkey in the oven and then other items, cook and mash potatoes and eat.  It all goes well and stress free. 

One year set it up as buffet style, worked out great, especially for clean up, and no one having to pass dishes around, only down fall - people get up and down to get 2nds. 

Enjoy everyone and Happy Thanksgiving to  you and your friends and family joining you on this day.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 20, 2012)

Usually I just get in my car and drive over to whoever's house it's being hosted at. 

Seriously, last year was the first time in my 50+ years that it's ever been at my house. My wife and I probably have 6-10 dinner parties a year and we didn't really do anything above and beyond what we do for those. Well, other than serve turkey.


----------



## letscook (Nov 20, 2012)

when we went to my in laws, I always hared it, as at night I so could go for a turkey sammy but there is none. so I started make my own dinner the dineer before so I could have the left overs afterwards. Now that they are both gone, I am home every year.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2012)

Normal stuff.  Shop, prep, cook.  Dust, vacuum clean.  Eat, drink, sleep.


----------



## Siegal (Nov 20, 2012)

You forgot the all important "get drunk before the in laws/grandparents get here"
Haha....

But really it's not so funny.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 20, 2012)

One of the first things we do is have a negotiation about who will be cooking the turkey.  He has his way, I have mine... they are very different and the juries still out on who's is better. 

We usually have a big crowd of folks over so some advance work is needed.  I make sure I have enough dishes and flatware, enough chairs and then I clean out the fridge.  Storing all the produce and extras that go with a big meal takes some careful packing  .

Kid entertainment has to be planned (if folks are bringing little kids), we rent a couple of dvds (gotta do it in advance).

Love the idea of a buffet... might try that this year


----------

